# 3M Bargain for someone!



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

This seems like a great little package! 
£170 Sorry, i just noticed the price is on the screen before. The trolleys cool!
http://www.nedetailing.co.uk/templates/default/index.php?page=viewpage&content=23


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

that trolley looks COOOOOOL

sorry, not a bargain at all im afraid, much cheaper from carters.

anymore pics anybody of that trolley thing? :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I want the trolley!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> that trolley looks COOOOOOL
> 
> sorry, not a bargain at all im afraid, much cheaper from carters.
> 
> anymore pics anybody of that trolley thing? :lol:


Goin off their prices the bottles are around £20 each (4 bottles) and the pads about £7-£10 each (6 pads), 4 cloths and the trolley. So surely its a good deal?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

RussZS said:


> I want the trolley!


not before me you dont :lol:

sent an email to mark at carters already :thumb::lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

www.cartersconsumables.co.uk

tell him ian off here sent you, with a list of what you want, im sure he will sort you a decent price out


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

I want one


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

ianFRST said:


> sorry, not a bargain at all im afraid, much cheaper from carters.


How much is the kit at Carters then?

The individual items would be about £150-160 there (not exactly 'much cheaper'), but having that trolley thrown in is worth paying a few extra quid for I reckon


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

£123.23 ex VAT but without any DW related discount.

Obviously that doesn't include the trolley..


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

sberlyn said:


> £123.23 ex VAT but without any DW related discount.


Really? I must be looking at the wrong prices then, as I got it to £111 without the cloths (which Carters don't appear to stock) of which there are 4 that retail between £7 and £17 each.

I would be nice to see if Carters could supply the kit though, because I've bought from them before (as they are so cheap), and I'm a creature of habit 

Didn't realise they did a DW discount either! I missed out on that one.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Carters Cloths


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

infact i take it back, on THAT site, £170 is a bargain, seeing as they want £100 for the 3 bottles of polish on their own :lol: and £65 for the set of the 6 pads!!!!

ill see if mark can get hold of that package aswell... as it looks like a pretty official 3m offer, and not an offer from that site


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

oh, and btw, them 3m cloths are total shyte :lol:


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

sberlyn said:


> Carters Cloths


Thanks for the link, but they aren't the same ones that come in the kit 



ianFRST said:


> oh, and btw, them 3m cloths are total shyte :lol:


Tell me about it! We have boxes full of them at work, but I rarely let them near finished paintwork.

Not bad with degreaser for removing tar spots, but that's about as far as I like to go with them :lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

okk, maybe it is a good offer. but i still stand by my original statement, of its a 3M offer, and not that website, lol

carters will do it for £159.95


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> okk, maybe it is a good offer. but i still stand by my original statement, of its a 3M offer, and not that website, lol
> 
> carters will do it for £159.95


Do you reckon we could get it a lil sweeter for a GB?


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

ianFRST said:


> okk, maybe it is a good offer. but i still stand by my original statement, of its a 3M offer, and not that website, lol
> 
> carters will do it for £159.95


I agree, it's definitely a proper 3M offer, as funnily enough I was brought all of the info today as my usual supplier is receiving more stock soon.

As ever that's a very good price from Carters for Joe Public. Sure my supplier can beat it by quite a bit, but then I spend in the region of £5k per month with them (as do our other two branches), so I get frankly ridiculous discounts and rebates.

Maybe I ought to bulk buy and sell them on here for £150. 

Joke!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> This seems like a great little package!
> £170 Sorry, i just noticed the price is on the screen before. The trolleys cool!
> http://www.nedetailing.co.uk/templates/default/index.php?page=viewpage&content=23


Their hompage says they have 15% off sale this Saturday only 5/9/9. So you should be able to get it for £144.50 if the offer apllies.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

ianFRST said:


> carters will do it for £159.95


Finally found it on Carters site 

Most buyers are going to have to add VAT onto that though, which will actually make it dearer than the one in the OP's link. (their prices appear to include VAT)


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ordered 

These days i dont see many detailing products/equipment "i got to have" mainly cos i have pretty much every detailing gadget going, but that is just to snazzy not to have in the back of the van


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

post up some better pics when it arrives please ?


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

would also love to see some better pics


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

grant_evans said:


> would also love to see some better pics


I ordered one yesterday to take a look at

:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ive ordered one too, not said ill buy it, but ill have a quick look before i take the pluge, lol

seeing as i spent about £100 on 3m stuff about 3 weeks ago!! dammit!!

look out for it in the forsale section, haha


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

says 1 box finishing pads

1 box polishing

1 box compounding pads


how many pads are in a box?:thumb:


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Two pads per box.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

sorted 

want one of these kits :thumb:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> sorted
> 
> want one of these kits :thumb:


Don't forget that these are a Limited stock item.

Get them while you can :thumb:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

still waiting on a pic or two from some one wanting to show off there new purchase :thumb:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Lump said:


> still waiting on a pic or two from some one wanting to show off there new purchase :thumb:


I won't get mine till end of the week........


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm still trying to talk myself out of it 

I've got a mini spray gun coming tomorrow that's setting me back £200. If it wasn't for that I'm sure I'd be getting one of these. Hopefully they'll have some left by pay day


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

GIZTO29 said:


> This seems like a great little package!
> £170 Sorry, i just noticed the price is on the screen before. The trolleys cool!
> http://www.nedetailing.co.uk/templates/default/index.php?page=viewpage&content=23


his stuff is very overpriced on ebay


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

peaulocke said:


> his stuff is very overpriced on ebay


what user name does he use?? same or what


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> okk, maybe it is a good offer. but i still stand by my original statement, of its a 3M offer, and not that website, lol
> 
> carters will do it for £159.95


Yeh but thats without VAT. Am i right in thinking thats about £183? I wish i had the wonga but ive just spent £150 on 303, Last Touch and allsorts!
Funnily enough the store i found it on have dropped their price to £160 with vat. Argh, i need to sell sumic haha
http://www.nedetailing.co.uk/templa...t=357&department=182&page=view_product&top=92


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Has anyone got one yet? any pics?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I got mine on tuesday, its nice  

Im not about to bust the cam out for it tho LOL, il try to remember to take a quick snap on my phone tomorrow.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Here are a couple of photo's taken on my phone. (Sorry about the bad lighting, photo's were taken in my shed)

The first couple show the contains of the trolley, then the trolley it's self. :thumb:


----------



## BMW318TI (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks very nice!:argie:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Me want too, plus I fancy having a play with some 3M products.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Not overly impressed with 3M and that trolley looks similar to the Stanley one that Costco used to have.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeh, the trolley is 95% the same as the Stanley and other brand ones. Only difference I see from the outside is metal clips to hold the two compartments together instead of plastic.

Still a good little trolley, its what I already keep my rotarys and compounds in.

Thanks for the pictures :thumb:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

£150 delivered to your door. :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Not overly impressed with 3M and that trolley looks similar to the Stanley one that Costco used to have.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

DPN said:


> £150 delivered to your door. :thumb:


Where from?


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

Very nice , is it worth the price tag tho ?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

PootleFlump said:


> Where from?


im guessing from him. cant be that impressive if he has bough *** then put it up for sale straight away  :lol:

dave - can you actually fit much in other than the 3m stuff?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

You can get loads of other stuff in there

I will take a pic when i get a chance, its up the work shop looking all smart in the corner ha ha


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> im guessing from him. cant be that impressive if he has bough *** then put it up for sale straight away  :lol:
> 
> dave - can you actually fit much in other than the 3m stuff?


Mine isn't for sale as i am currently using it. :thumb:

Loads of room in the top box.

What you have to remember is that the box is free, you are purchasing the products 

3M™ Perfect-it™ III Colour Coded System Trolley. 
Kit Contains: 
*Compounding: *
50417 Perfect-it™ III Fast Cut Plus Compound 1 kg x 1 Bottle, 
50487 Perfect-it™ III Compounding Pad - Green 150mm x 1 Box, 
60871 Perfect-it™ III High Performance Cloth - Green x 1 Cloth 
*Polishing: *
80349 Perfect-it™ III Extra Fine 1L 1 x Bottle, 
50488 Perfect-it™ III Polishing Pad - Yellow 150mm x 1 Box, 
50400 Perfect-it™ III Ultra Soft Cloth - Yellow x 1 Cloth. 
*Hologram removal / Gloss ehancement: *
50383 Perfect-it™ III Ultrafina 1L 1 x Bottle, 
50388 Perfect-it™ III High Gloss Pad - Blue 150mm x 1 Box, 
50486 Perfect-it™ III Ultra Soft Cloth - Blue x 1 Cloth. Glazing and 
*Protection: *
80345 Perfect-it™ III Polish Rosa 1L 1 x Bottle, 
50489 Perfect-it™ III Ultra Soft Cloth - Pink x 1 Cloth. 
Polisher NOT Included.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

To be honest, I think it's the box I'm most insterested in, wonder where I could get one like it????


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

How much room there in the box for other stuff?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> How much room there in the box for other stuff?


Cor dear these and eco in here in here in here

There is loads of room for other stuff, i have all the gear that came with it, +2 of each megs pads, 2 menz polishes, two CP polishers a few other backing plates my PTGs (posi 200 and a PD) pad spur and some other bits :thumb:

But its now pretty full


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

See, I'm tempted with one of these or better still one of these


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

I've got the smaller stanley one Doc. Got it from Halfrauds few months ago although mine has plastic clips on the bottom section and also has a fabric pocket on the front.

Same as the 3M trolley bar the logos.

Looks like one with metal clips is a newer one as it's the one shown on Halfords webby.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_710607_langId_-1_categoryId_165667

Heres mine with to give you an idea of size.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=117993&page=2


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

After seeing this thread I thought it was exactly what I was looking for. Recently picked up a project and have been doing some paintwork on it so looking for something to bring up the shine on the fresh paintwork following wet sanding.

I bought it from Dave over at Car Care Direct here http://www.car-care-direct.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=345 and had it in my hands the next day. Cheers Dave for the great service, would definately recommend.

I've not used 3M products before but initial impressions are very good. The Trolley is also a great addition with loads of space in the top section to get extra bits and pieces in. I'll try and get some pictures up.


----------

